# Powertech SRT opinions



## scottharris (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone running a SRT or SWA prop from Powertech?? Not many options for my Honda 20... Is the SRT cupped at all?? Trying to run as high as possible on flat bottom Jon boat. Thanks


----------



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

scottharris said:


> Anyone running a SRT or SWA prop from Powertech?? Not many options for my Honda 20... Is the SRT cupped at all?? Trying to run as high as possible on flat bottom Jon boat. Thanks


Running a SRT on my 15 mercury. Prop is not cupped. had my local prop guy cup it so I could run elevated and have been happy with results.


----------



## scottharris (Jun 6, 2013)

Stauter said:


> Running a SRT on my 15 mercury. Prop is not cupped. had my local prop guy cup it so I could run elevated and have been happy with results.


Thanks for the info!!! When you added cup, did it drop the rpms at all?? What’s the ballpark figure for a prop shop to do that??


----------



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

scottharris said:


> Thanks for the info!!! When you added cup, did it drop the rpms at all?? What’s the ballpark figure for a prop shop to do that??


Yes I had him put in a large amount of cup and yes it dropped my rpm about 350 rpm And stay hooked when trimming and turning.
he charged $75 and was worth every penny.


----------



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

Stauter said:


> Yes I had him put in a large amount of cup and yes it dropped my rpm about 350 rpm And stay hooked when trimming and turning.
> he charged $75 and was worth every penny.


----------



## scottharris (Jun 6, 2013)

Stauter said:


> View attachment 175412


Wow....350 rpm... I would need to reprop. Super grateful for the info!!! Blessings


----------

